# mise à jour un jour peut-être...



## Patrice (8 Mai 2001)

bonjour,
j'ai un pb avec la mise à jour de logiciels qui s'ouvre en fenêtre, puis en recherche, mais ne fonctionne plus: elle ne trouve rien et mon historique a été effacé.
Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré ce pb, 
est-il dû à 9.01?


----------



## MarcMame (8 Mai 2001)

C'est à dire elle ne trouve rien?
Quel message s'affiche?


----------



## Patrice (8 Mai 2001)

la petite barre d'état tourne, puis s'arrête, puis rien: pas de message, rien que la fenêtre de màj.


----------



## JackSim (9 Mai 2001)

Attends-tu assez longtemps ? Parfois selon ta connexion ça peut durer assez longtemps.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Patrice (9 Mai 2001)

même en attendant: rien.
Sous le bouton "Mettre à jour maintenant", il y a le message: "le dernier lancement de màj a eu lieu le 17/11/2000"...??????
Je pense m'en être servi depuis.

Précision: à une époque (avant ce pb donc),ça a marché convenablement.

Mystère....


----------



## roro (9 Mai 2001)

essaie en mettant toutes les préfs et historiques qui s'y rattachent à la corbeille (ou sur le bureau).


----------



## Patrice (14 Mai 2001)

merci pour vos réponses, mais pas de résultat positif pour l'instant.

Par contre, j'ai trouvé dans les extensions le Moteur Màj Logicielle. Si j'essaie de l'ouvrir, j'ai ce message:

"l'appli moteur màj logiciel n'a pas pu être ouverte car "Appearancelib--UseThemeFont" est introuvable. Vous devez peut-être installer une version plus récente de "AppearanceLib--UseThemeFont" "

J'ai dans les extensions un truc nommé "InstallerAppearanceLib": je l'ai remplacé par une copie de celui du CD d'installation: pas de changement: ma màj logiciel ne fonctionne tjs pas.

Mais en fait, je ne sais pas si j'ai bien interprété le message...
...votre avis m'interesse

[Ce message a été modifié par Patrice (edited 14 Mai 2001).]

[Ce message a été modifié par Patrice (edited 14 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Gwenhiver (14 Mai 2001)

Et si tu désactives l'extension InstallerAppearanceLib ? Je dis ça, parce que je n'ai jamais entendu parler de cette extension

Et juste pour préciser, tu es en Mac OS 9.1, ou 9.0.1 ?

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Patrice (15 Mai 2001)

Je suis en 9.1 et  je te remercie: j'ai sorti cette extension et la màj fonctionne normalement. 

Donc je reste comme ça. Cette extension, je ne sais pas d'où elle vient: je l'ai retrouvée sur le CD d'installation, et aussi dans le dossier "mise à jour 9.1" lorsque je l'ai installé après téléchargement...


----------

